
Technology is finally getting political. And that’s a good thing - tzury
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/editors-letter-bumble-sexism
======
devmunchies
> _...And that’s a good thing_

I was expecting some kind of persuasive essay that would try to convince me
why technology "getting political" would be a "good thing", which I may or may
not agree with. Instead, it was _very_ short post that basically boiled down
to a plug for their WIRED Live event. A misleading title and a waste of my
time.

------
thescribe
Politics has been very good for WIRED click rate.

